# Jobsite Radios



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

1 Dewalt
2 Porter Cable
3 Bosh
4 Milwaukee
5 JVC Kaboom
6 Black-Decker
7 Other 

The JVC Kaboom looks It may be my next radio.
Which Is the best ?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> 1 Dewalt
> 2 Porter Cable
> 3 Bosh
> 4 Milwaukee
> ...


Makita DAB is the 1 i not long got! Geat radio:thumbsup:


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

We used to run bosh but since my zip and cordless gun is dewalt it makes sense to run dewalt. Also a nice feature that almost all have is the aux connection to run a satellite radio off of them. Would not work without one.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> 1 Dewalt
> 2 Porter Cable
> 3 Bosh
> 4 Milwaukee
> ...


I have the JVC, it's loud, but not super loud. Biggest complaint we get from it is the base. We get guys who might be working in the basement, they will come up stairs and say they like their music loud, but could we turn down the base a bit please !!!!!!!!!

On the other hand, the only radio we found to beat ours was a Milwaukee, or at least tie it,,, but,,, the guy who owned it, said it was some limited edition one Milwaukie had out, or something like that, can't remember, getting old..... Mine was the first edition JVC out, maybe their even better now. It still works, kind of, we half to use our cell phones on it. Some one took their hammer to the front of it, to try and fix it one day so........:whistling2:

Maybe you should ask Moose boy what type of radio he owns, and if you said you liked it......:whistling2:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I have a Milwaukee i has amazing reception, It's the most important tool as far as i'm concerened! No music when you work alone sucks It's that annoying clanging sound from the trowel beating the hawk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I have the JVC, it's loud, but not super loud. Biggest complaint we get from it is the base. We get guys who might be working in the basement, they will come up stairs and say they like their music loud, but could we turn down the base a bit please !!!!!!!!!
> 
> On the other hand, the only radio we found to beat ours was a Milwaukee, or at least tie it,,, but,,, the guy who owned it, said it was some limited edition one Milwaukie had out, or something like that, can't remember, getting old..... Mine was the first edition JVC out, maybe their even better now. It still works, kind of, we half to use our cell phones on it. Some one took their hammer to the front of it, to try and fix it one day so........:whistling2:
> 
> Maybe you should ask Moose boy what type of radio he owns, and if you said you liked it......:whistling2:


 bass


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

this is the radio I have




stupid tough Ridgid that has a built in iPod dock inside the front that totally protects the iPod, it also has a remote which is great when your on stilts or scaffold. I was going to buy a Milwaukee but the iPod dock on the Ridgid sold me, I put an old iPod in it and never take it out so its stays charged up and clean.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

moore said:


> 1 Dewalt
> 2 Porter Cable
> 3 Bosh
> 4 Milwaukee
> ...


I got a Bosh it is great! Charges my Bosh cordless impact. 4 outlets on it, can plug a car charger in it. Plug a I pod, your phone or SD card for music. Has a EQ. It is water proof, dust proof. 4 speakers and sub woofer in the bottom. Damn thing is load and dont crackle when all the way up, an it will run off the cordless battery for a long time. It has taken a beating and still works perfectly:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> bass


Were talking about bass fishing now









I know, my boob, excuse my french:whistling2:

Too much BASS then


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a Makita. Nothing special, but it does the job. Has auxiliary input and takes makita batteries which I have lots of.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

saskataper said:


> this is the radio I have.
> stupid tough Ridgid that has a built in iPod dock inside the front that totally protects the iPod, it also has a remote which is great when your on stilts or scaffold. I was going to buy a Milwaukee but the iPod dock on the Ridgid sold me, I put an old iPod in it and never take it out so its stays charged up and clean.


I got the same one! Love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I have Dewalt because it could charge my batteries. Probably not really the best but it fit best for me.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Makitas sound good for a small radio, But ive blown 5 transformer plug things, $50 a shot, The guy i was getting them from made a bigger one from a laptop, Reckons i cant blow that one up, We will see, If i was to buy another it would be a dewalt, cause it has a proper man cable, Those jvcs were here about 7 years ago, I worked on a site with one and the sound is incredable, Wow, so i went to get one and they said jvc wasnt making them anymore. Hitachi make one as well but that has a sissy transformer thin wire thing that runs that so i would steer clear.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a Bosch, got it right before they decided to change to having an ipod dock and better reception

It sits in my garage and I never use it....it's f***ing huge.

When I'm in a position where I can work alone and listen to music, I just wear my headphones and listen to the pod.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Denon


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Denon


 I thought you worked with no tunes Joe..:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I would go with a job site radio moore, I would want one, just b/c you can run off a battery. We all get those odd jobs where the power is not hooked up, or there's a generator , or maybe your plugged into the neighbours house.

Fancy house radios can be a pain when someone un-plugs them. You half to turn the power on, set it to radio, find your station again, then 2 minutes later someone un-plugs you again.

Another idea is to pimp out your truck system, just run speakers into the house,,,,, but we have seen the inside of your truck,,,,,,, no room,,,,, unless you cleaned it out:whistling2:

Or do the one the wife won't let you do, get a smart phone, that's what I mostly use now,,,, no means yes to them:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I thought you worked with no tunes Joe..:blink:


I don't but when I do it is Instrumental good sounds, if you seen my health today from years back, I was told 4 years ago I looked early 30's Im in my 40's

Not baked anymore from the Boom Boom Blam and some sh%ty lyrics to program the mind:yes:

One ole Lady was a Psychologist


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I don't but when I do it is Instrumental good sounds, if you seen my health today from years back, I was told 4 years ago I looked early 30's Im in my 40's
> 
> Not baked anymore from the Boom Boom Blam and some sh%ty lyrics to program the mind:yes:
> 
> One ole Lady was a Psychologist


 I'll be damn,,,,Were the same age?

I thought you were some old dude!

But you are a Mexican?? Right?:blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I'll be damn,,,,Were the same age?
> 
> I thought you were some old dude!
> 
> But you are a Mexican?? Right?:blink:










do ya want me to be Moe?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I don't but when I do it is Instrumental good sounds, if you seen my health today from years back, I was told 4 years ago I looked early 30's Im in my 40's
> 
> Not baked anymore from the Boom Boom Blam and some sh%ty lyrics to program the mind:yes:
> 
> One ole Lady was a Psychologist


----------

